# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  A Fight For The Moon

## spiritofthewolf

A Fight For The Moon

Written By: Dj Jones


Chapter 1


	I go back in my mind to the night where my life changed forever. I was on my way home to  be with the love of my life Stacy when I was approached by a man in an alleyway just by my house.  The rain was drenching down on both of us as I tried to make out the apperance of the figure getting closer to me. I stood in the rain in the middle of the alleyway listening to the footsteps get cloesr and closer to me then they suddenly stopped. Still with all the rain coming down it was hard to make out the exact physical apperance of what stood infront of me.

	 Oscar...

   The mans voice was deep in tone but he still had to shout over the sound of the rain that was falling from the sky at a steady pace.

	 How did you know my name?

  I replied in a defencecive manner as we both just stood there lookin at eachother. The man was about my height maybe a little bit taller, long hair that went passed his face and a clean shaven gotee. I had began to shiver a little bit because of the rain that kept belting my shaved head, i tried to block it out of my mind to kept my mind focused on what was infront of me.

	 It dont matter at the moment how I got your name, what matters is that I must talk to you. 

	Well I really must be going so If youd excuse me

	I began to walk past the guy to get to the otherside of the alleyway, I could feel his eyes on me every step that I took. I got to the end of the alleyway and i heard him shout back at me. I turned around to look back at him but all I could pretty much see was darkness.

   DO YOU BELIEVE IN WEREWOLVES?

  I had heard him as clear as day but ignored his question and began to walk down the downtown sidewalks. A few moments later I turned back to look where I just came from and I saw a figure that looked like a big dog. It startled me in my tracks, I instantly became frozen, my heart began to pound out of my chest as I saw the beast run toward me. I tried to run but before I could get my feet moving the animal jumped on me knocking me down to the wet city sidewalks.  I tried to wrestle the thing off me but it was just too strong, the nails of his right paw dug into my chest instantly drawing blood, I could tell because I could feel it run down my chest. I knew if i didnt get this thing off me quickly it was going to kill me.

  I had enough strength to reach into my pocket and grab my pocket knife, it was my only defence against this animal at the time. I reached over with my other arm and opened the blade and sliced the right side of the animals face. It must of pissed him off because the next thing i could feel was its razor sharp teeth digging into my right shoulder blade. I let out a yell in pain, it was one of the most painfulist things ive ever felt in my life. The animal continued to stand over me for a few more seconds before he let out a loud howling sound, it was so loud it had hurt my ear drums.  After the animal let out the howl it ran off leaving me bloody and wet on the sidewalk, my eyes gazing up at the only thing that had stood out at the time, the full moon.

The next thing I remember was awakening inside a hospital with IVs inside me and feeling like shit. The doctor had come in and explained to me what had happened. He told me I was attacked by a dog and they were bringing my back to full health. I was released from the hospital a few hours later, the memory of the attack still sticks in my mind like a thousand needles in my eyes. The pain made me feel like my body was being pulled in all directions, i could barley move my right shoulder and my  heart felt like it had been ripped apart because of the claw mark left on my left pex.

	Later the same day I had gone back to my home where I realized another trageic event had accoured. The love of my life Stacy was nowhere to be found.  I had searched the place inside and out for any clues, a note, something, but I came up empty handed.

	That happened a few days ago, now i stand under a bridge overpass with a thousand thoughts running through my head. Something Ive noticed is my five senses have become stronger then ever before, which brings me to wonder if I was really attacked by a werewolf and not just a ordinary dog.  The rain hasnt stopped falling since the night of my attack, I just kept myself dry by staying under the overpass watching the busy city life pass me by.  I had only one thing on my mind, and that was finding out what truly happened and getting Stacy back home safely.  My hands were gripping the daily newspaper tightly as I let out a sigh while placing the newspaper inside my trenchcoat pocket .  The moment I walked out from under the overpass the rain came down upon me getting my head and face wet, the rest of my body was covered failry well from the trenchcoat Stacy had gotten me a year ago.

	The city life was loud with taxis and other motorist driving to their own destinations and people scattering the city sidewalks. I couldnt get my mind to focus, I kept thinking about a few nights ago and that made a question pop up in my mind. What if I had taken a different way home, would everything been ok?  I kept pondering for an answer to my question until I reached a stop light. While i stood next to the crosswalk waiting for the walk sign to appear I noticed something out of the corner of my eye. It was the same man that I had met from the alleyway. Instantly  my pulse started to rapidly increase until it felt like my heart was going to explode. The man was coming kitty corner from where I was standing to the sidewalk straight across from me.  I waited until he got to the sidewalk across from me to make my move.

	HEY, STOP&#33;&#33;
	The man instanlty looked at me, we locked eyes for a second until he darted off down the sidewalk.  Something told me to  immediately run after the man so I wasted no time in doing so.  I ran across the street dodging between people to try to get a clear path to him, I had almost knocked down a couple in my attempt.  My pulse was racing faster then ever as I ran toward him trying to get closer. I could see he was getting toward the end of the block so I gave all my enegry in trying to catch up with him.  I had got within twenty-five feet from him when he rounded the corner and ran across the street to the otherside.  i was lucky enough to see him slip into an alleyway so I ran across the street and slowed my pace to a steady walk.  I stood outside the alleyway, my heart and blood pacing, the sound of the city streets were almost loud enough for me to hold my hands over my ears but I wasted no time, I began to walk down the alleyway.  Instanlty a rotten smell of garbage and sewer hit my nose, it smelt like rotten eggs it almost made me gag.

	I got far enough into the alleyway to see that there were two doorways, one on the left and one on the right. The door on the left fit perfectly with the building. It was old and falling apart, like it had been standing for fifty years or so. The door on the right looked new but both buildings ironically were abandoned.  I stood there for a moment to let my heart beat slow down even though I wasnt even short of breath at all. I took one deep breath in and the moment I did i felt a tremondous force push me from my right side causing me to fly through the old door on the left of the alleyway.  I landed hard on the broken pieces of wood causing my wounds to let me know they were still there. I let out a moan in pain, I could feel that I was bleeding again from my chest because of the blood that had been slowly dripping down my upper body. I looked up to see who it was, and it was the man I had saw a few nights ago.  He stood under the doorway just inside of the building lookin down upon my wounded body.  The smell of the alleyway hit my nose and made everything else seem like it was spinning out of control. I could feel almost an instant headache come upon me, one of the worst ones ive ever felt.

	There is no need to fight me Oscar, we are on the same side now.

	I had no idea what he ment by that, I just laid in the broken rubble unable to move.  The man had come in and walked passed me to get a chair that was just off in the corner. My ears picked up on every little sound from his boots tapping against the old wood floor to his hands gripping the chair.  He brought the chair over and put it down just a few feet from me. He walked over to me and helped me up to my feet. The strength of his grip was herendous on my wounds almost making me let out a yell in pain.  The man placed me down in the chair and walked over to the same corner to get a chair for himself.  He sat down a few feet from me and waited a few seconds before saying anything. 

	Oscar this is going to be hard for you to understand, so please bare with me.

	I had no idea what he was going to tell me. I just sat in the chair trying not to think of the scortching pain that was almost overtaking me.

	 My name is Vincet, I had met you a few nights ago in the alleyway, im sure you remember who I am.  Before you say anything I have to tell you that your life has changed forever.

	He took a second and paused, during that moment my ears caught the sound of the rain outside and the noise of the city.

	Oscar, you are a werwolf. No matter if you want to believe me or not, but you are.  I had bitten you the other night, what you saw that night was not fake.  I must tell you Oscar that there is going to be a war between two sides. A war that is going to change this world forever.

	I could barley even move no less say anything. My mind was pacing at a million miles a second trying to understand the past few days events.I doubted in my mind everything he was saying, how could it even be true.

	 I know this must be hard Oscar, but let me ask you some questions that I just want you to think about, not answer.  How are your senses? Your smell? Touch? Even your sight?  I already know the answer Oscar. They are more powerful then you could have ever imagined because you have changed from a human to an animal. You really think it was an accident that you just suddenly saw me walking down the street?

  He paused for a moment and leaned forward to look me in my eyes.

  Oscar your instincts have taken over, they sensed I was close to you and found me. They brought you to me so I could explain to you exactly what is going on.

  Like I said before, there is a war going on between two klans. The leader of our klan is Gideon, unfortunenitly the leader of the other klan is my brother, Dieago.

  For some reason the air started to seem thinner, like i could breathe easier then ever before. I took a deep breath in trying to understand it all from Vincents point of view but it seemed impossible, werewolves I thought only exsisted in the movies.

  The rain kept coming down outside but had seemd to slow its pace, my thoughts on the other hand didnt. I couldnt stop thinking of home and Stacy, all the times we would stay up late watching television and I would just lay my head down in her lap. With the thoughts of home in my mind I had to take a deep breath in and exale to try to hold my tears back from Vincent seeing them.  I turned my focus onto Vincent who was just sitting a few feet beside me, he seemd so calm with the whole situation almost like it has been apart of his everyday life.

	So, Vincent.. How did this all begin?

	It all started when i was a young teenager, Dieago was a few years older then me at the time.  It was late at night and I had already been asleep, but was woke up by the horrifying screams of my mother and father yelling in pain.  I was scared to death but I still got up out of the bed and went down the hall near my parents room to see what was going on.  There door had been pushed opened and I could see with my eyes what happened to be a large dog. I remeber seeing the blood all over the bed and hearing the bones crunching with every bite of the animals jaw.  That was enough to scare me back into my bedroom where I thought of way to get myself out alive.  I opened up my bedroom window and jumped out and ran as fast as I could to wherever I could to get away.

	What happened after that?

	Well the police question me about the nights events. I told them everything that happened and I told them I had no clue where Dieago was at the time.  They later called off the investigation and ruled their death by mauling of an animal.  I was later adopted by a family and tried to move on from that night but it was hard.  One night I was walking home just like you and ended up getting attacked by one of the beasts.  I had a hard time understanding or even believing what had happened to me, but when the first full moon came it hit me like a brick of rocks that my life had changed forever.

	I took all of what Vincent had told me and thought about what that ment for myself. How my life was going to be now that I had become a werwolf.  I just stood there thinking for a brief moment before asking him anything.

	So, what are we exactly fighting for?

	We are fighting for something that all werewolves love, something they desire to live amongst civilization, the moon.

	We are fighting for the moon? Why?

	Sometimes in life Oscar, some object or some thing must belong to someone, and sometimes that certain someone must fight for it.  Dieago took my parents, now Im going to take away what he ever so needs to live.

	Why not just kill him?

	Ive thought about it, but Id rather make him suffer for years like he has made me without my parents. So he can finally feel the damage that he has caused me. All the heartbreak, all the nights laying awake in bed crying myself to sleep. He will begin to feel it all and finally understand my point of view.

	Listening to Vincents story I couldnt help but feel sorry for him. Having his parents taken from him at such a young age by his own brother.  It must be gut wrenching and horrifying to have the last image of your parents in your mind be their death.  Thinking of Vincents parents made my mind slip into the thought of Stacy.  I couldnt help but wonder where she could be and if she was ok.  The thought of her even being taken by Dieagos clan made me angry to the point I wanted to get up and punch something. I just sat in the chair and let out another sigh, thats all I could do, my body was still in pain from being tossed through the door.

	Calm yourself Oscar. Control your anger, do not let it get to you.

	Thats easier said then done.

	In the beginning yes it is easier said then done, but the more you understand who and what you are it will all become easier and you will beable to use your gift that has been given to you to your advantage.

	You call this a gift?

	Vincent got up from his seat and walk toward the doorway where the rain still fell.  He stepped outside into the alleyway and looked down both ways then up into the sky.  He brought his head down and looked back inside the building and into my eyes.

	Come on Oscar, you still got lots to learn.

----------

